# Lump Protruding near Penis



## Charlie Beach (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello,

I have a 16 week old GSD puppy. We noticed that he has a lump next to his penis. It is hard when we touch it. Is this normal? I have read online that the glands can increase in size when he is aroused. He is not showing any signs of being in pain. In the picture it is to the right of the penis. Towards the bottom of the picture.

Thank you,


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

No that's not normal.The glands you're referring to are not located in that spot.Possibly a hernia,possibly an infected insect bite.Looks like he's got a lot of flea bites too.Call your vet!


----------



## rags355 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello,

Could you please let me know what the vet said. I have a 45 days old pup with a similar problem.

Thank You


----------



## VanessaAG (May 20, 2020)

Charlie Beach said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 16 week old GSD puppy. We noticed that he has a lump next to his penis. It is hard when we touch it. Is this normal? I have read online that the glands can increase in size when he is aroused. He is not showing any signs of being in pain. In the picture it is to the right of the penis. Towards the bottom of the picture.
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## VanessaAG (May 20, 2020)

Can you tell me what this was? My puppy has this now.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

The post is from 2016 and the OP has not been active since. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

